# [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

*[Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Dieser Thread soll Neueinsteigern dazu dienen, möglichst schnell und ohne Probleme in die - ich gebe zu - manchmal komplizierte Welt des Proteinfaltens einzusteigen

Das wichtigste zuerst: Was machen wir hier eigentlich?

*Das Folding@Home-Projekt*

Folding@Home ist ein Distributed Computing Projekt für die Erforschung von Krankheiten. Das Projekt nutzt die Leerlauf-Ressourcen von tausenden PCs von Freiwilligen aus der ganzen Welt, welche die Folding-Software auf ihrem System installiert haben. Dieses Netzwerk bildet einen der schnellsten Supercomputer der Welt. Die Software simuliert die Proteinfaltung, das Computational Drug Design und andere Arten von Molekulardynamik. Ziel ist es, Mechanismen der Proteinfaltung zu bestimmen, welche bei der Faltung von Proteine in eine dreidimensionale Struktur verwendet werden. Gleichzeitig wird nach Ursachen für Falsch/Mis-Faltungen gesucht, um dadurch hervorgerufene Krankheiten begegnen zu können. Dieses ist von signifikanten akademischem Interesse, mit bedeutenden Auswirkungen auf die medizinische Grundlagenforschung. Seit Projektbeginn wurden bereits mehr als 139 Papers durch Folding@Home für folgende Krankheiten generiert:



Krebs,
Alzheimer,
Huntington,
Osteogenesis imperfecta (Glasknochenkrankheit)
verschiedenste Viren


 Die Software Folding@Home wurde durch das Pande Laboratory entwickelt und wird unter der Leitung von Prof. Vijay Pande von der Stanford University in den USA betrieben. Es wird eine statistische Simulationsmethodik verwendet. Die Simulationen werden stückweise in Form von Workunits durchgeführt, welche der Projektteilnehmer von einem Server lädt, berechnet und das Ergebnis zurücksendet. Die Ergebnisse der WU`s werden im Anschluss zusammengefügt, aufbereitet und bilden ein Ergebnis. Für das Berechnen von WU`s erhält der ProjektteilnehmerPoints per Day(PPD), welche seinem eigenem oder einem Sammel-Account gutgeschrieben werden können. Die PPDs sind umso höher, je schneller eine WU berechnet und eine Ergebnis abgeliefert wird.


Systemvoraussetzungen

 Gefaltet werden kann mit:



x86 kompatibler CPU
Nvidia Geforce mit CUDA-Unterstützung, also ab 8xxx-Serie
AMD ab Radeon HD2xxx
iGPUs von x86 CPU, teilweise möglich



Folgende Betriebssysteme sind (offiziell) geeignet:



Windows 7, 8, 10
Linux



Wie kann man Falten



FAH-Client für CPU mit mindestens 4 Threads
FAH-Client für GPUs

Die Clients in der Liste sind verlinkt und führen zu entsprechenden HowTo`s im Forum.


Weitere Informationen zum Thema bieten diese Links: 



 Wikipedia
 weitere gut verständliche Erklärungen von PCGH F@H-Membern Bumblebee, interessierter User und JayTea sowie nochmal JayTea
 auf offene Fragen wird in der Rumpelkammer des PCGH F@H-Teams kurzfristig eingegangen
Folding@Home unterLINUX


*Vom Bumble: Herzlichen Dank an brooker für seine tolle Arbeit*


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Thema ist on, viel Spaß bei Lesen .


----------



## Argead (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Schön gemacht

Jetzt muss es nur noch ein Mod anpinnen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Noch zwei kleine Anmerkungen - plus eine "verdeckte"

- Wir sind gerne bereit zu helfen - aber bitte Hilfegesuche *nicht* hier hineinposten um den Thread möglichst übersichtlich und leicht lesbar zu halten

- Bitte *kein* Lob an nfsgame hier reinposten um den Thread möglichst übersichtlich und leicht lesbar zu halten



Spoiler



kein Lob, weil er weiss es ja eh schon - btw. haste *ganz* fein gemacht 
sendet ihm doch ne PM - da freut er sich (zu Recht) auch


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Jo.

Ist nur gerade keiner "meiner" Mods bei ICQ on  .

@Bumblebee: 



Spoiler



Danke, oh war ja verdeckt, ok; dann mach ich da auch noch nen Spoiler drum  .


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Diese Work-Units erfordern die Installation vom VMWare und das Einbinden eines Entsprechenden Images.



Echt tun sie das ? Glaube nicht!

Man sollte fairerweise erwähnen das es ne alternative gibt die sogar RAM freundlicher ist als eine VM zu nutzen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Danke, hab ich ergänzt . Hatte ich vergessen .


----------



## JeansOn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Schön gemacht, und voller Einsatz 

Jetzt brauchen wir dem nfs nur noch die Anfänger zu schicken.


----------



## herethic (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Ist es reintheoretisch möglich das die nachweisen können welche WU ein Lösung für Krebs gefunden hat?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



thrian schrieb:


> Ist es rein theoretisch möglich das die nachweisen können welche WU eine Lösung für Krebs gefunden hat?


 
Ja, aber wir wollen das hier übersichtlich und "sauber" halten - also nicht hier "ausbreiten"

==> bekommst eine PM von mir


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*[Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde euch gern unterstützen, nur weiß ich nicht wie, oder was ich machen muss,welche Vorraussetzungen ect...
System seht ihr unten in der Sig
danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Hallo Rurdo

Danke für dein Interesse
Ich werde mal versuchen die Fragen zu beantworten

Dein System ist schon mal gut geeignet um "zu falten"

Was wir hier tun ist nämlich Proteine bzw. Peptide (der kleinere Bruder) zu falten; bzw. diese Faltung zu simulieren
Leider führt die falsche Faltung zu vielen schlimmen Dingen wie Alzheimer etc.
Darum hat sich die *STANFORD*-Universität in Amerika diese Form von "distributed computing" ausgedacht

Also in Leerzeiten, in denen der Computer eh nichts zu tun hat und "ideled" kann die Rechenpower von CPU und GPU für diese Faltsimulation genutzt werden

Viel mehr (und wissenschaftlicher / vollständiger) kannst du hier nachlesen http://folding.stanford.edu/

Wie man nun im Detail seine "Kiste" einrichten muss steht an einigen Stellen hier im Folding-Unterforum
Einen guten Link dazu habe ich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html

Zögere nicht zu fragen wenn du mehr/andere Antworten oder Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Okey, und wie mach ich das?
bitte alles schritt für schritt erklären   mit F@H kenn ich mich eben fast 0 aus, nur dass man Proteine falten simuliert 

Also ist man (ein virtuelles) "Labor" dass etwas Wissenschaftliches berechnet und erforscht? also hilft man damit der Menschheit(kranken leuten)?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Also ist man (ein virtuelles) "Labor" dass etwas Wissenschaftliches berechnet und erforscht? also hilft man damit der Menschheit(kranken leuten)?



Das hast du fortrefflich formuliert


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Okey 
und wie kann ich das machen,betreiben was weiß ich...

würde seeehr gerne der Menschheit helfen... (auch wenns nur 0.0000000001% hilft ) 
nur WIE?
bitte schrittweise...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Okey
> und wie kann ich das machen,betreiben was weiß ich...
> 
> würde seeehr gerne der Menschheit helfen... (auch wenns nur 0.0000000001% hilft )
> ...



Also das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html hast du schon durch und hat nicht geholfen??


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

soweit ich mich durchgelesen habe, brauche ich den SMP2 Client? 
Dazu dieses FahMon ding zur Überwachung... aber was will es überwachen???


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Sry für DP,. aber ich würde gerne der Menschheit helfen


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Also für deine CPU brauchst du den SMP-Client und für die GPU  den GPU3-Client. Die HowTos zum Einrichten findest du in der von Bumblebee verlinkten Übersicht.
Wenn du experimentierfreudig bist, dann kannst du auch den neuen 7er Client benutzen, dieser ist allerdings noch Beta. (Link zum HowTo allerdings noch ohne Anleitung)
Zum Überwachen der 6er Client kannst du FahMon nutzen, besser ist allerdings HFM.NET. (Link zum HowTo)

Solltest du Hilfe brauchen frag einfach hier, in den entsprechenden HowTos oder im RuKa nach.

Edit: Was du noch für den SMP-Client bräuchtest, wäre ein Passkey. Ist zwar zum Falten keine Voraussetzung allerdings bringt das ganze dann mehr Punkte.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Hey, ist es nicht der SMP2 Client? kann ich beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen? (SMP2+GPU3?)
ne, Experimente will ich keine machen, ich will einfach alles laufen haben und gute ergebnisse liefern können!

woher bekomm ich ein Benutzername/Passwort? (muss ich mich irgendwo anmelden?)
was Überwacht denn dieses HFM.Net? 

Hab Win 7 Enterprise 64bit!


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Soll ich ne Proxy benutzen?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle gleich den 7er nehmen, weil der deutlch einfacher in der einrichtung ist.(tutorial englisch: Folding@home - WinGuide)

Desweiteren ist es wichtig das du einen passkey nutzt den kriegst du hier : Folding@Home. Den Benutzernamen kannst du frei wählen, must aber vorher prüfen ob er noch frei ist : Folding@home - Download the Folding@home software application

Edith sagt: Nein Proxy brauchste nicht, sollte sich aber auch nicht oder kaum negativ auswirken.


----------



## Bagui (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Na klar kannst du beides auf einmal laufen lassen. Will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber les einfach die beschriebenen How to´s durch, ich bin auch nicht lange dabei aber wer ein wenig liest kommt auch von alleine auf das Ergebnis. 
Das HFM überwacht das Falten des SMP Client´s sowie des GPU Clients, kann beides auch auf einmal überwachen. 

Hier ein kleines Bild des SMP Client´s und von HFM was alles überwacht.
Ich falte zB gerade nur mit der CPU(siehe oben rechts die Auslastung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF wieso gehen meine PPD´s in den Keller???


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Also der SMP2 ist der den ich zuerst verlinkt habe die 6.34. Ja du kannst ohne Probleme GPU und CPU falten lassen.

Benutzernamen kannst du relativ frei wählen. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass er im Team noch nicht vergeben ist, sonst werden dem Account die Punkte gutgeschrieben. Den Passkey findest du im Link meines Edits.

Mit HFM.NET kannst du den Fortschritt der WUs verfolgen. Noch ein paar kurze Sachen zu HFM.NET:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Anzeige des Wertes „PPD pro MHz“
> 
> 
> Anzeige des Wertes „Time per Frame“
> ...


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Okey, nur leider find ich nix zu den sachen Proxy und so

Change Advance Options? was soll ich da machen? ja oder nein?
kommt danach noch ne dumme frage?

hab bei dieser Dateigröße normal ausgewählt


----------



## Henninges (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

kann dir vielleicht jemand per teamviewer unter die arme greifen ?

bin gleich wech von der tasta und kann das heute nicht übernehmen...


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

ja natürlich hab ich Teamviewer, Teamspeak auch... wenn mir jemand helfen will?


----------



## Henninges (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

also ich kann das jetzt nicht übernehmen da ich PAUL gucke...danach wäre vielleicht noch etwas zeit...


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Ja gern doch, ich bin derzeit soweit dass da steht  
Completed 0 out of 10000000 steps ->es geht aber nicht weiter..

bei HFM kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus......


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Also ein paar mehr Daten zur WU wären gut. In der Log findest du Project:xxxx. Denn je nach WU kann es viele Minuten dauern bis 1% erreicht ist und bis dahin zeigt er 0 of xxxx Steps an.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

jap den 1% hab ich erreicht, aber da gehts jetzt wirklich nicht weiter...->Okey, ich merke dass Falten dauert Chinesen sind da schneller (Die Falten zwar nur Papier, aber Falten ist Falten DD)
WU? welche Log?

was soll ich in HFM bei Instance Name reinschreiben?


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Nur Geduld es geht schon weiter. WU ist die Abkürzung für Work Unit. In der Log findest du die Nummer der WU hinter Projekt: .
Die Log müsstest du im Verzeichnis in dem der Client liegt finden. Außerdem findest du die aktuelle Log in dem Consolenfenster wie du es z. B. im Bild von Bagui findest. Kann sein du musst scrollen, aber finden solltest du es.

Edit: Sieht dann so aus:

```
[09:14:16] Project: 6054 (Run 0, Clone 166, Gen 274)
```


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Es gibt kein Verzeichnis, das ist eine einzige Datei... Im ConsolenFenster steht auch nicht wirklich ein spezieller Name oder so...

Okey, bei mir ist es die zahl 7002... was davon muss ich in Instance Name schreiben?


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Wenn du keine Log und keinen Work-Ordner in dem Verzeichnis mit dem Client findest, dann den Client ohne das -local-Flag gestartet. Die Log solltest du dann unter c:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\ in einem Verzeichnis mit Fah... finden.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

ich hab die Deutsche Version, also es gibt kein Appdata, und alle ordner die da drinsind, haben danach auch kein Roaming o.a

DER Client hat garkein Verzeichnis... es ist einfach eine Datei am Desktop!


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

ist es normal dass ein prozent ca 10 Minuten braucht?


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Dann richte das am besten noch einmal neu ein. Stoppe vorher den Client.

Danach legst du ein Verzeichnis für den Client an. Dorthin entpackst/kopierst du die exe. Danach legst du eine Verknüpfung zu der exe an. Danach befolgst du die Schritte 3 und 4 aus dem HowTo.

Je nach WU kann das normal sein.

Edit: Du kannst auch deinen vorherigen Post bearbeiten. BTW ich hab auch die deutsche Version von Win7 und trotzdem sind die Ordnernamen englisch.


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Hast Du in den Ordner-Optionen von Windows einstellt, daß auch Versteckte Dateien und Ordner angezeigt werden. Dann solltest Du unter Deinem User-Account auch einen AppData-Ordner finden, ansonsten wird er ausgeblendet.
MfG


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Nunja, Verzeichnis is angelegt und soweit ist alles da was im HowTo steht, doch ich weiß immernochnicht was ich in Instance Name reinschreiben soll, bzw welchen Ordner ich bei Log Folder auswählen soll


----------



## Schmicki (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wieso,Weshalb, Warum?*

Bei Instance Name kannst du einen beliebigen Namen auswählen und beim Log Folder gibst du den Pfad zu dem Ordner an, der die Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe enthält.


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Also nochmal weil der andere Beitrag mir vor der Nase weg geschlossen wurde. 

Den Instance Namen kannst du frei wählen z.B. SMP oder Rurdos SMP....
Bei Log Folder musst du eben den Ordner angeben in dem die Log zu finden ist. Keine Ahnung wo das bei dir ist.

Falls du willst, probiere ich es, den Client dir über den Teamviewer neu einzurichten. Melde dich bitte per PM mit ID und Kennwort bei mir.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

ich würde mal sagen, dass alles läuft 
Hier ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Ja zumindest läuft erst mal alles. Du kannst ja noch schauen, ob du die passenden Flags gesetzt hast. Bei der CPU sollten es -smp -forceasm -advmethods sein und bei der GPU -advmethods. Und vllt noch ein paar andere, aber das muss dir ein anderer Nvidia-User sagen.

Also nachdem die CPU so wenig Punkte bringt (ich nehme mal an die Rechnung mit Bonuspunkten ist bei HFM.NET an) stimmt bei der CPU was noch nicht. Läuft die auf 100%, falls nicht hast du das -smp vergessen.

Edit: Ich hab gerade es mal auf der Seite nachrechnen lassen. Dabei habe ich gesehen, dass das Projekt an dem du gerade rechnest ein Singlecore-Projekt ist. Damit ist klar du hattest beim Starten definitiv das -smp-Flag vergessen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Bei NVidia Karten Sicherheitshalber noch "-forcegpu nvidia_fermi" (Ohne "")


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

okey, wie/wann und wo stell ich die "Flags" ein?
Der Prozessor ist auch nur bis max 35% ausgelastet ---


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Also entweder über die Verknüpfung s. 4. Spoiler im HowTo oder über die Config. Dort unter den Advanced Options und dann bei Additional Parameters. Allerdings wird die erste Variante die bessere sein.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Vorausgesetzt du faltest auf der Kiste in deinem Profil (Phenom II X6) stell beim SMP mal als Flag noch "-SMP 5" ein... dann faltet er auf 5 Kernen (den 6. würde ich wegen GPU Folding unbelastet lassen)


Flags:
How do I add flags using a shortcut to the console client? - FaHWiki


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

C:\Users\Benutzername\Desktop\F@H\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe -smp -forceasm -advmethods  das steht jetzt unter Ziel... geht jetzt, aber CPU läuft auf 100%

EDIT: so- jetzt läuft es auf 5 Kernen... 
Danke leute...


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Also ich hoffe du hast das alles ohne die [] geschrieben. 2. -smp und -smp 5 zusammen geht nicht, denke ich. Zumindest macht es keinen Sinn. Entweder du nimmst das eine oder das andere, wobei er bei -smp auf allen 6 Kernen und sonst nur auf 5 Kernen arbeitet. Was besser ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. 3. muss er erst die WU fertig rechnen. Wenn du das Abkürzen willst, dann beende den Client und lösche mal das Work-Verzeichnis, es sollte im selben Ordner wie die Log-Datei sein.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

so... da steht jetzt -smp 5 und läuft somit auf 5 Kernen!
Wozu das Work-Verzeichnis löschen? es läuft doch alles!
Ach ja: Ist das normal dass er für 1% ca 3-5Minuten braucht? 
Aber meine GPU ist bald fertig


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

1% 3-5 Minuten hört sich normal an... Passt so weit 

GPU: Sollte so ca alle 2-2 1/2h eine 1325 Punkte WU durchhauen und dann ca 13k - 15k PPD machen (Hab ne 480 die von der Leistung ähnlich sein sollte wie deine 570)


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

passt... jetzt brauch ich nurnoch nen anständigen CPU-Kühler... 60° ist ja nicht gerade Ideal


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

So, zurück von meiner Liebsten... (man hat ja auch noch ein Privatleben) 

Danke an alle die hier ausgeholfen haben; Rurdo scheint auf guten Wegen zu sein


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



Rurdo schrieb:


> passt... jetzt brauch ich nurnoch nen anständigen CPU-Kühler... 60° ist ja nicht gerade Ideal


 
Hmm wie wärs mit ner Corsair H100 (Sofern du die reinbekommst ins Case) oder gleich ner richtigen WaKü?

BTW: Welchen Kühler hast du zur Zeit?


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Nein, ne Corsair Fertig-(shit)Wakü kommt mir nicht ins (ge)haus! dann Lieber doch ne WaKü... wird sich zeigen, vielleicht bekomm ich bald nen D14 (verlosung), ansonsten werde ich wohl entscheiden müssen, ob ich eher meine CPU Kühlen will oder nen F@H Rechner bauen will... wird sich zeigen.

Noch ne frage hab ich aber...
z.b. jetzt geh ich dann schlafen, aber die CPU ist erst bei 30%! wird das gespeichert und nächstes mal weitergemacht oder kann ich das iwo abspeichern?


----------



## mattinator (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Noch ne frage hab ich aber...
> z.b. jetzt geh ich dann schlafen, aber die CPU ist erst bei 30%! wird das gespeichert und nächstes mal weitergemacht oder kann ich das iwo abspeichern?


 
Der Projekt-Fortschritt wird entsprechend des Checkpoint-Zyklus (automatisch) zwischengespeichert. Allerdings gibt es bei den CPU-Projekten mit längeren Frame-Zeiten meistens einen geringen Verlust, d.h. bei Wiederaufsetzen fehlen ggf. ein paar %. Außerdem wird durch die spätere Ablieferung bei CPU2-SMP-Projekten der Bonus reduziert. Also wenn möglich am Stück durchrechnen lassen. Ich habe mit dafür ein bisschen was an Programmen und Scripts zusammengebastelt, damit der Rechner nach einer abgeschlossenen Unit (-oneunit) automatisch herunterfährt. Bei Bedarf kann ich das auch mal kurz beschreiben und die benutzen Komponenten verlinken bzw. hochladen.


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

das Problem ist, dass mein Lüfter anscheinend einen Lagerdefekt hat, dabei die CPU 60° heiß wird und eben der CPU-Lüfter EXTREM laut! schlafen kann ich dabei leider nicht...
funktioniert das auch mit der GPU? wenn ja, dann immer her mit den Sachen! (bitte )


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Also bis zur 10. WU mit Bonus ist das kein Problem, weil du da sowieso nur die Basispunkte bekommst. Als Standardzeit für die Checkpoints sind 15 Minuten eingetragen, d.h. beim Beenden/Absturz sind im schlimmsten Fall 15 Minuten Arbeit umsonst gewesen. Du kannst jedoch die Zeit zw. den Checkpoints nach unten setzen. Die entsprechende Option findest du bei den Advanced Options.
Bei den GPUs ist es genauso, dass beim Beenden die Arbeit von bis zum letzten Checkpoint verloren gehen. Allerdings wird bei jedem % ein Checkponit geschrieben, was den Verlust sehr in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

1WU hab ich schon abgeschlossen...


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Rurdo, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, der Rest ist Übung! Falte selbst grad nur mit meiner GTX570@Stock und habe 15k PPD. Weiter so....
MfG


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Danke... hab grad die GraKa bissl OC´ed, und sie Falten fröhlich weiter...
Nur eine letzte Frage hab ich noch: Kannst du mir sagen welche Flags ich bei dem GPU-Client setzen muss/sollte und warum?
so, und warum hab ich jetzt schon 16k?


----------



## Z28LET (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Also bei GPUs braucht man nicht unbedingt Flags setzen. 

16k PPD?
Das sind die vorraussichtlich erreichbaren PPDs wenn du 24h lang weiter faltest.

Deine aktuellen Punkte siehst du hier:
Rurdo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Die Stats werden alle 3h aktualisiert.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Hey, da ich im Sommer meistens nur mit GPU Falten werde, würde ich schon gerne das Maximum rausholen!

jap, in HFM steht unter PPD 16403,8 und PPD/Mhz ist bei 20,505


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



Rurdo schrieb:


> jap, in HFM steht unter PPD 16403,8 und PPD/Mhz ist bei 20,505



..Geht ja steil auffi mir dir


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Nur leider ist meine CPU nicht wirklich der Burner... vorallem weil ich derweil nur eine WU abgeschlossen hab, mit der GPU schon 3! ist das bei euch auch?


----------



## Bagui (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

geht mir der Graka deutlich schneller, ganz normal. 
Weiß nich ob AMD generell langsamer ist als Intel?!
Mein 955er war (im Vergleich) zum 920er auf jeden Fall langsamer


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Nur leider ist meine CPU nicht wirklich der Burner... vorallem weil ich derweil nur eine WU abgeschlossen hab, mit der GPU schon 3! ist das bei euch auch?



CPU Wu´s sind meist viel aufwendiger und dauern deshalb auch Länger Dafür bekommst du auch Bonus punkte wen du ein Passkey eingefügt hast und 10 SMP wu´s gefaltet hast.
(kommt auch immer drauf an was du noch alles im Hintergrund machst.)

(AMD ist in der Regel Langsamer als Intel)

mit Etwas OC sollten bei dein CPU noch einige PPD drin sein.

siehe Dazu diese Liste: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Am Besten Probierst du mal aus mit welchen Takt dein CPU das beste PPD/Watt Verhältnis hat. ABER VORSICHT nicht die CPU Verheizen mit zu hohen Temp´s!!!!!!!

@Bagui: der 955er ist in etwa bei F@H mit ein Q6600@3,0GHZ zu vergleichen


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Ja das ist normal, dass die CPU-WUs bei dir noch weniger Punkte bringen, da du noch keinen Bonus bekommst. Sonst würde deine CPU so zw. 6 und 10k PPD bringen (mit SMP5) und das bei wesentlich geringerer Leistungsaufnahme als deine GPU. Du kannst ja mal hier vorbei schauen, dass ist eine so ziemlich teaminterne Seite zum Vergleich der Leistung verschiedener CPUs.
Ich würde dir empfehlen jetzt die CPU einfach nebenher laufen zu lassen und nicht so auf die Zeiten für 1% zu achten. Die Hauptsache ist, du hältst die Preferred Dealine ein.

Edit: @Bagui ja das ist leider normal, dass die AMDs bei gleicher Kernanzahl langsamer sind als die aktuellen Intels.


----------



## Bagui (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Eija is ja nur in meinem zweitrechner mit dem AMD, mein Main hat ja den i7 von daher. Der 955er soll bei mir ja dann (leider) häufiger falten als der Intel, dieser soll dann ein wenig falten wenn ich da bin und Zeit habe 
Ich mache nur das was Meister Bumble gesagt hat


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Naja wenns im 2. Rechner ist, könntest du es ja mal mit dem Falten unter Linux probieren. Falls du nicht vorhast es nativ unter Linux zu probieren, dann kannst du es ja in einer VM probieren. Hier findest du eine Anleitung dazu. Einzurichten ist es ganz leicht und der 955 sollte min. 2-3k mehr PPD bringen.


----------



## Bagui (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Gut ich hab ja 2 Platten drin da sollte doch noch Platz für Linux sein.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

hmm OC kommt leider nicht infrage, weil ich (smp 5) auf 60° komm... weiß aber nicht warum ;( Lüfter läuft @Max


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Hast du es schon einmal mit Undervolting probiert? Wie sieht die Gehäusebelüftung aus? Vllt ist auch der Kühler nicht richtig montiert.

Aber das erste wäre es mal mit Undervolting zu probieren, wenn es noch auf Standard läuft.

@Bagui: Dann kannst du es ja mal damit probieren. Das ist eine speziell angepasste Linuxdistribution zum Falten. Diese musst du nur noch auf die Platte kopieren lassen, so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben und einrichten. Danach kannst du sie dann übers Netzwerk überwachen und steuern.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Uv will ich nicht wirklich machen, haben zwar schon einige vorgeschlagen, aber iwie viel zu viel angst was kaputt zu machen  
Gehäusebelüftung ist bei solchen sachen immer @Max (Vorne rein,hinten raus,links rein,oben raus)  
Über den Kühler hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ich denke dass es eher der Lüfter ist, da er unnormal laut wird @ Max, nicht wie die anderen... denke dass er nen Lagerschaden hat! 
Ich überlege über diese Optionen:
D14 
Silver Arrow
WaKü (richtige, dann aber erst im Winter machbar-Geldprobleme )
Neuer Lüfter für Nordwand (erste Lösung... weiß aber nicht obs was bringen würde)

was würdet ihr denn nehmen?

EDIT: haha beim beenden den GPU-Clienten hat sich der Anzeigetreiber aufgehangen


----------



## kubi-1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Lagerschaden dazu führt, dass die Fördermenge so stark sinkt. Also wenn du schon vorm UV Angst hast, dann Übertaktest du sicher nicht. Denn im Gegensatz zum Übertakten ist UV nicht schädlich. Im Gegenteil es erhöht eher die Lebensdauer. Falls du es nicht im Bios machen willst, könntest du K10Stat dazu nehmen. Dann brauchst du keinen Bios-Reset und kannst es bequem unter Win machen. Ich bin bei meinem 955 alias B55 von 1,35 auf 1,2 V runtergekommen. Das bringt dann schon einiges.

Du setzt dort einfach die CPU-Voltage im P0-Zustand nach unten und testest danach die Stabilität. Ob er halbwegs stabil läuft, würde ich mit Prime95 oder Linx probieren, wenn er dort vllt. 20 Minuten stabil läuft, würde ich es mit Folding@Home probieren, da allerdings auf allen 6 Kernen.

Zur Kühlung kann ich nichts sagen mir reicht mein Mugen2.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*

Hmm, K10Stat is eine gute alternative zum BSBIOS ... ich hasse diese Blaue Bluescreen wirrwarr,.... schlimme erinnerungen kommen hoch 
Undervolten währe wirklich eine möglichkeit danke werde mich mal mit K10stat probieren!


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hmm, K10Stat is eine gute alternative zum BSBIOS ... ich hasse diese Blaue Bluescreen wirrwarr,.... schlimme erinnerungen kommen hoch
> Undervolten währe wirklich eine möglichkeit danke werde mich mal mit K10stat probieren!



XD mit untervolten kannste nix kaputt machen

Untervolten bringt aber eine erhebliche Ersparnis an Strom und damit verbunden auch weniger wärme.

Z.b. i7-920 @stock (1,21V) idel (gesamtes system) 95W und @ Vollast 195W (nur CPU falten)
      i7-920 @ 0,94V idel 95W und @Vollast 147W 

Erspraniss 48Watt bei gleicher Faltleistung.  und Viel weniger wärme @Stock 56C° nach Untervolten geht er nicht mehr über 45C° 


P.s. an alle und an mich BITTE in der Ruka weiter schreiben um den Thread sauber zu halten danke


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Kann mich mal jemand bitte beraten? ^^
Weiss jetzt grade nicht was genau ich runterladen soll.
Kann ich auch mit der CPU und der GPU falten?  Also zugleich meine ich ^^

Würde es immer laufen lassen wenn ich nichts wichtiges am PC mache, also fast die ganze Zeit über.
Lastet es den PC genauso krass aus wie das Bitcoin farmen?


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ja du kannst CPU und GPU rechnen lassen. Da du eine 6800 hast bist du mit dem neuen 7er Client am Besten beraten. Mit dem Client kannst du CPU und GPU gleichzeitig falten lassen und steuern.
Bei der Installation wählst du SMP aus. Nach dem der Client läuft wechselst du in den Advanced Modus und erstellst unter Configure/Slots einen neuen GPU-Slot. Bei diesem trägst du dann noch unter Extra Slot Options client-type mit der Variablen (Value) advanced ein.

Danach kannst du noch den SMP-Slot bearbeiten. Wenn du CPU und GPU gleichzeitig falten lässt, wäre es günstig, wenn du die Anzahl der Kerne auf 3 senkst.

Denke vorher noch daran dir einen Passkey zu besorgen und bei der Installation anzugeben.

Achso der Rechner wird dann fast zu 100% ausgelastet, wenn du CPU und GPU beide falten lässt. Die GPU braucht dabei allerdings weniger Strom als bei z.B. Furmark. (Test in der letzten Ausgabe von PCGH 09/2011)

Edit: Solltest du noch Fragen zur Einrichtung haben, stellst du sie besser im RUKA oder wenn sie den 7er Client betreffen in diesem Thread.

Edit2: Du maximierst das Fenster und hast dann rechts oben die Möglichkeit zum Wechseln. (bei dir sollte da Novice stehen)


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Wie komme ich in den Adcanced Mode?

ah gefunden, musste das Fenster größer machen 

Was dagegen wenn ich dem PCGH team beitrete?

Und mir isses Egal ob der Rechner ausgelastet wird.  Solange ich nebenbei mit dem einen Kern noch Surfen und Musik hören kann 

Komisch. Hab auf 3 Kerne gestellt dennoch werden alle 4 ausgelastet.


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Dann herzlich Willkommen im Team. 

Das 4 Kerne ausgelastet sind ist normal. So wie du den SMP konfiguriert hast, lastet der 3 Kerne aus und um die GPU mit Arbeit zu versorgen wird leider z.Z. auch noch 1 Kern gebraucht. (Das soll sich aber in Zukunft ändern.)
Das Ganze ist allerdings weniger schlimm, weil die dazugehörigen Prozesse auf niedriger bzw. geringster Priorität laufen.


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ahh danke, hab nun auf deinen Rat hin meine Frage auch im anderen Thread für die V7 gepostet  

noch 10h und ich bin fertig mit einem.. ähm.. Ding


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Robonator schrieb:


> noch 10h und ich bin fertig mit einem.. ähm.. Ding


Die "Dinger" nennen sich WU (Work Unit). 
Unterschieden werden sie durch die Projekt-Nr, zum Beispiel P6801. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die "Dinger" nennen sich WU (Work Unit).
> Unterschieden werden sie durch die Projekt-Nr, zum Beispiel P6801.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Achso okay. 
Ich schalte mal meine PS3 dazu.  Die benutz ich eh fast nie


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

.... und nun bitte zurück in die entsprechenden Topic's ....


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

macht das einen unterschied ob man beim gpu client die cpu belastung auf höchstleistung raufdreht?
(so wie es im cpu-client beschrieben ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

@Abductee: Macht keinen Unterschied > diese Funktion ist beim GPU-Client überflüssig.


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

gibts beim gpu client-type einen unterschied zwischen "advmethods" und "advanced"?


----------



## Malkolm (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Der Consolenclient braucht -advmethods als startparameter.
"client-type: advanced" ist der Parameter für den V7.
Beide bewirken aber das gleiche.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hi hab gerade angefangen F@H zu betreiben(den installer gedownloadet und den namen, den passkey und die teamnummer angegeben)
jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie man nur eine bestimmte anzahl an Kernen arbeiten lassen kann oder wie man einstellt wie lang gearbeitet werden soll.
Und noch eine frage wenn man einfach abbricht wird der score dann gespeichert oder mus man von vorne anfangen?
Hier mal ein screenshot dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Unter Configure und Slots kannst du die Anzahl der genutzten Threads einstellen. Zu erst solltest du oben rechts von Novice auf Advanced oder Experst stellen. Dann gehst du zu Configure/Slots dort drückst du auf Edit beim SMP-Slot und solltest dort es einstellen können.
Wie lange gearbeitet werden soll kann (leider) nicht eingestellt werden.

Wenn du abbrichst geht ein kleiner Teil der Arbeit verloren, aber der Fortschritt wird regelmäßig gespeichert. Bei der GPU wird alle 1% gespeichert und bei der CPU kannst du es einstellen. Es sind zwischen 3 und 30 Minuten möglich und als Standard sind 15 Min. gesetzt. Beim Neustart fängt er dann vom letzten gespeicherten Stand an zu berechnen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Bei mir steht bei cpu: -1  was muss ich angeben dass zum beispiel nur 4 von 8 threads benutzt werden?
bei gpu index steht: -1 bedeutet das das die gpu komplett benutzt wird oder welche einstellung ist bei meiner gpu denn am besten? (man kann auch GPu Core Indices einstellen k.p was das bedeutet)
Hier zwei screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Die -1 bei CPU bedeutet in dem Fall er soll sich die Anzahl der Threads automatisch suchen. Wenn du nur 4 von 8 (warum eigentlich?) nutzen willst, trägst du dort einfach 4 ein.
Nein die -1 beim GPU-Index bedeutet etwas anderes, aber den Wert brauchst du auch nur, wenn du mehrere GPUs hast die falten sollen. Die GPU wird automatisch voll genutzt (nicht ganz, sie wird nur teilweise genutzt, dass liegt aber am FahCore bzw. den WUs)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

wenn ich nebenbei spielen will trage ich dort je nach spiel 2 oder 4 ein. wenn ich es nicht brauche läuft es natürlich durch.
Danke fuer deine ausführliche hilfe, jetzt ist mein wissensurst gestillt wenn ich nochmal was brauche melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Gern geschehen. Ok verstehe, aber das das ganze mit niedrigster Priorität läuft, sollte es dich beim Spielen nicht stören. Daher probiere es mal aus, wie so mit 8 Threads und spielen läuft. Sollte es dich stören kannst du es ja immer noch ändern. (Ist dann auch mehr Aufwand für dich. Eine Änderung der Threads braucht, glaube ich immer einen Neustart des Clients.)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Geht bei einem neustart der Clients denn das WU verloren?


----------



## T0M@0 (29. April 2012)

Verloren geht nur das bis zum letzten speicherpunkt. Ist nicht viel.

Aber wenn du noch mit einer ati faltest, dann würde ich mit 7threads falten, da sie einen core belastet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

muss amn dafür beim GPU Index auf 7 stellen?


----------



## mattinator (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Nein, GPU-Index einfach so lassen und bei CPU-Index einfach einen Kern weniger eintragen, als Du benutzen willst, nach TOM@0 also 7.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Wieso muss ich einen Kern dafür deaktivieren?
lauft die Graka jetzt auf max:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Da die GPU leider einen Thread für sich allein braucht, ist es besser die Threads für den SMP um einen zu reduzieren. Sofern die TPF und damit auch die ETA beim GPU-Slot richtig sind, stimmt bei der GPU noch nicht alles. Denn sie bringt nicht mal mal 3k PPD was sicher zu wenig ist. Denn schon meine HD5770 bringt um die 6k PPD. (Ich nehme natürlich alles zurück falls du nebenbei noch gespielt hast, dann kann die TPF durch aus in Ordnung sein.)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ne habe nebenbei nicht gespielt. Habe was in word geschrieben und Musik gehört. Was könnte denn falsh seien?
Screenshot von msi afterburner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Also erst mal solltest du das mit den Thread ändern. Wenn der FahCore16 nicht genug Leistung bekommt sinken die PPD. Dann solltest du mal schauen, wie sich die Taktrate der GPU verhält.
Kann sind, dass dir die Hardwarebeschleunigung in die Quere kommt (ka wie und wo du Musik hörst) 
Dann solltest du in der Log nachschauen, ob er die TPF richtig berechnet, also einfach mal die Zeit zw. 2 Schritten anschauen.

Edit: Wo ist denn da der GPU-Takt? Aber der ständige Wechsel von 0 auf 99% sollte nicht so sein. Schwankungen sind zwar bei AMD-GPUs normal, aber so stark nun auch wieder nicht. Bei mir schwankt es so zw. 99 und mal kurz 89%.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Der GPU Takt ist bei 501mhz irgendwie zu wenig, wie stellt man denn die hardwarebeschleunigung denn aus (im ccc ist mir klar ich finds bloß grad nicht)?
Wo findet man den Log und was ist TPF??
Wie kann man herausfinden ob der FAHCORE16 genug Leistung bringt? (was ist der FahCore16?)


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob der Takt wirklich der für die Hardwarebeschleunigung ist. Wenn ja dann könnte es vom Flash stammen (z.B. auf Youtube eine Musikvideo schauen) oder vom Browser...
Die Log findest du oben neben Status und System Info. Die TPF ist die Time per Frame also die Zeit, welche er für 1% oder einen Frame braucht.

Schaue mal im Taskmanager nach, wie viel Last der Prozess FahCore16.exe braucht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

War wirklich ein YT video hab Firefox geschlossen und wieder geöffnet und jetzt läüft sie auf 900mhz
Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Bild von der LOG: (1min nachdem die Gpu auf 900mhz lief)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Gut dann hätten wir ja den Übeltäter. Wenn du die Hardwarevideobeschleunigung ausschalten willst, klickst du einfach rechts ins Fenster des Flashplayers. Dort öffnest du Einstellungen und gehst dann dort zum Linken Tab (sollte ein Monitor sein). Da kannst du dann die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hardwarebeschleunigung erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Stimmt die Log so (Bild aus meinem letzten Post)?
Hier noch mal ein Bild vom STATUS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Was fuer eine PPD wäre fuer mein sys denn gut?


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Wenn du wieder mal so eine Frage hast, wähle bitte den entsprechenden Slot (in dem Fall GPU) aus, sonst muss man selbst rechnen. Also wenn die Gesamt PPD und die PPD des SMP-Slot stimmen macht die GPU etwa 6,9k PPD. Kommt mir zwar etwas wenig vor aber genaue Werte kenne ich nicht. Du kannst dich ja mal im entsprechenden Folding@Home Thread umschauen, vllt findest du Vergleichswerte. Bzw du musst so mal im Suchen.
Für die CPU findest du auf der teaminternen Statspage ein paar Vergleichswerte. Ob das mit den PPD normal ist wird dir aber sicher jemand anderes sagen können.

Da es mittlerweile auch den 7er Client unterstützt, würde ich dir noch HFM.NET empfehlen. Da hast du ein zuverlässiges Tool um die Leistung zu überwachen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Wie muss man das einrichten, nfs_games anleitung ist schon so veraltet dass ich daraus nichts mehr rausziehen kann.


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Du klickst einfach oben bei Clients auf Add Client (v7) und gibst bei Address 127.0.0.1 ein schon sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Danke hier mal ein screeenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann doch nicht sein das die cpu fast mehr Punkte macht als die Grak<a, meine Graka müsste beim Computing doch ziemlich gut abschneiden


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Also eigentlich sollte deine CPU (der SMP) mehr PPD bringen als die GPU. Das liegt allerdings auch nur daran, dass du für die SMP-Projekte noch einen zeitabhängigen Bonus gibt, welcher den größten Teil der Punkte ausmacht. Deswegen kann man die 2 Sachen nicht direkt mit der erbrachten Leistung vergleichen.

Zur GPU: Die bringt aber nicht gerade viele PPD, denn da bringt meine HD5770 schon fast mehr PPD. Muss allerdings nicht an dir liegen, sondern kann auch an AMD oder Stanford liegen, dass die die Sachen noch nicht auf die neue Architektur angepasst haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Achso ok, dann muss ich halt noch warten bis sies angepasst haben
Dank fuer  deine Hilfe und deine Geduld


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

wie heißt der Befehl um eine workunit zu löschen im Telnet, habs in der help nicht gefunden.


----------



## mattinator (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

-delete NUMMER oder --dump NUMMER (v6 / v7), s.a. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7.


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

da kommt ERROR: unknown command or variable '--dump'

hab den V7 ner.

EDIT: habs anders gelöst der Rechner ist Lokal, also bei mir, also einfach Client beendet und die jeweiligen Ordner gelöscht.

dann wieder gestartet und ging.

Frage mich nur warum das per Telnet nicht funzt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hey,
hab mal ne Frage, und zwar habe ich mich bisher nur mit Bitcoining beschäftigt. Dort kann man ja mit Nvidia-GPUs überhaupt nichts anfangen, da sie nur einen Bruchteil der Berechnungen einer AMD-Karte schaffen und daher das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis nicht besteht (Stromkosten übersteigen die errechneten Bitcoins um das Zehnfache).

Wie ist das beim Falten? Pro-AMD, Pro-Nvidia oder egal?  Habe nämlich endlich wieder ein Sandy-System und könnte habe mir das so gedacht: Mit meiner 5970 Black Edition Limited zocke ich, und dann könnte ich noch vier weitere GPUs nebenbei zum Falten verwenden, weil die Hardware hier sonst nur dumm rumliegt. Dazu zählt ein zweites System mit i7 2700K und zwei GPUs, sowie zwei GPUs, die dann noch auf mein EVGA P67 SLI in meinen Hauptrechner kommen. Dafür könnte ich z.B. eine GTX580, eine HD5850, eine HD4890 und eine GTX260 benutzen (Netzteile dürften mit knapp 2kW auch reichen). 
Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, könnte ich probeweise auch gleich einfach mal meine komplette Hardware hier testweise zum Falten aufbauen, da dürfte ich bei so ca. 13 Systemen rauskommen - nur von den rumliegenden Teilen ausgegangen und nicht von dem was schon fertig zusammengebaut rumsteht.


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Also es geht alles Beides. aber die Nvidia Karten schaffen mehr PPD (Points Per Day) also bringen mehr als die AMD Karten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hallo Masterchief79

Beim Falten ist es genau umgekehrt: Nvidia sind momentan die besten Faltkarten. 

ATI ist im Kommen aber durch die noch relativ junge technische Unterstützung bringen sie bei weitem noch nicht was sie könnten und sie brauchen einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der CPU-Leistung damit sie falten können. 


Ps: Da war der PAUI schneller.


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hmm, interessant. In welchem Verhältnis denn? Nicht, dass meine 7950GX2 bald noch schneller ist als eine moderne AMD-Karte.^^
Und: Kann man das auch unabhängig von Crossfire oder SLI machen? Also eine HD5850 zusammen mit einer GTX580 falten lassen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Mit Mischbetrieb hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen.

Soviel ich weiss unterstützt Nvidia erst ab der 8000-Reihe CUDA, folglich kannst du mit der 7950GX2 leider nicht falten.

Die GTX580 bringt um die 18'000Punkte pro Tag und die HD5850 um die 7'400Punkte.

Ein Liste von der Faltleistung verschiedenster Hardware findest du hier > Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

ansich ist Mischbetreib möglich aber die beiden verschiedenen Karten können sich in die quere kommen wegen den treibern.

ich würde es an deiner Stelle probieren.

am besten du installierst Linux auf den Systemen z.b. Debian, weil es wenig Ressourcen Frisst und so mehr für den F@H Client übrig bleibt.

p.s. bin zu langsam


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

@PAUI: Soviel ich weiss ist falten mit den GPU's unter Linux alles andere als empfehlenswert, im Gegensatz zum SMP-falten.


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

ok dachte, das es dort grade gut Faltet weil ja keine Grafik gebraucht wird wenn man ihn per remote steuert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, muss man unter Linux zum GPU-Falten über Wine (bin mir beim Namen nicht ganz sicher) gehen und das braucht scheinbar soviel Leistung, dass das ganze linuxbedingte Plus mehr als nur aufgefressen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab mal ne Frage, und zwar habe ich mich bisher nur mit Bitcoining beschäftigt. Dort kann man ja mit Nvidia-GPUs überhaupt nichts anfangen, da sie nur einen Bruchteil der Berechnungen einer AMD-Karte schaffen und daher das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis nicht besteht (Stromkosten übersteigen die errechneten Bitcoins um das Zehnfache).
> 
> Wie ist das beim Falten? Pro-AMD, Pro-Nvidia oder egal?  Habe nämlich endlich wieder ein Sandy-System und könnte habe mir das so gedacht: Mit meiner 5970 Black Edition Limited zocke ich, und dann könnte ich noch vier weitere GPUs nebenbei zum Falten verwenden, weil die Hardware hier sonst nur dumm rumliegt. Dazu zählt ein zweites System mit i7 2700K und zwei GPUs, sowie zwei GPUs, die dann noch auf mein EVGA P67 SLI in meinen Hauptrechner kommen. Dafür könnte ich z.B. eine GTX580, eine HD5850, eine HD4890 und eine GTX260 benutzen (Netzteile dürften mit knapp 2kW auch reichen).
> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, könnte ich probeweise auch gleich einfach mal meine komplette Hardware hier testweise zum Falten aufbauen, da dürfte ich bei so ca. 13 Systemen rauskommen - nur von den rumliegenden Teilen ausgegangen und nicht von dem was schon fertig zusammengebaut rumsteht.


 
Howdy Chief; erstmal ein  für die Hardware die bei dir einfach so "rumliegt"

Das nochmal etwas auseinandergepfriemelt (obwohl vieles ja schon geklärt ist):

- Es geht mir hier in erster Linie um Energieeffizienz !

.....CPU's ab Core i5/7 eignen sich ausgezeichnet zum Falten; ob unter V6 oder V7 ist nicht so entscheidend
.....Als BS kann sowohl WIN (7) als auch ein LINUX dienen
Alles darunter (inkl. AMD) was 4 oder 6 Cores hat geht auch - ist aber weniger effizient

.....GraKa's von N_VIDIA (ab FERMI) eignen sich sehr gut zum Falten; auch hier spielt es weniger eine Rolle ob V6 oder V7
Vor-FERMI's (zB. deine GTX260) liefern auch brav ihre Punkte ab - brauchen aber eigentlich zu viel Strom dafür
.....GraKa's von ATI eignen sich gut zum Falten; allerdings ist hier der V7 zwingend - unter V6 ist die Faltleistung unterirdisch
Ausserdem "säuft" der Client für ATI immer noch (zu) viel CPU-Leistung was bei einer Kombination aus CPU und GPU-Faltung das Resultat etwas drückt
.....In jedem Fall sollte man unter WIN(7) falten; unter LINUX ist es zwar machbar (siehe oben) aber mühsam(er)

Meine besten "Kisten" (ausser Server) laufen mit Sandy's (2600k) und 2 mittelklassigen (560Ti) oder höherklassigen N_VIDIA-Karten unter WIN7
Die bringen - bei 24/7 so gegen 50-55 KPPD

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir deinen Fuhrpark in unsere Flotte integrieren könnten


----------



## dmxforever (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mich etwas über die "Verdienstmöglichkeiten" von Folding aufklären? Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier keiner aus reiner Nächstenliebe seinen Stromzähler zum Glühen bringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2012)

dmxforever schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mich etwas über die "Verdienstmöglichkeiten" von Folding aufklären? Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier keiner aus reiner Nächstenliebe seinen Stromzähler zum Glühen bringt.


Eigentlich schon hauptsächlich aus reiner Nächstenliebe, viel mehr als Ranglisten aufsteigen gibt es nicht.
Gewisse Team habe in Eigenregie ihre eigenen kleine Bonuse wie unsere versunkene "Falter des Monats"-Aktion aber damit hat es sich schon ziemlich.


----------



## dmxforever (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Naja, das klingt für mich eher nach einer Halbwahrheit. Gibt ja genug, die sich einen oder sogar mehrere Faltknechte mit 2-3 Grafikkarten zusammenbasteln, die 24/7 laufen. Was soll das für ein "Hobby" sein? Eine "Wer hat den schnellsten Stromzähler"- oder "Wie lange hält meine Hardware bei 24/7-Belastung"-Meisterschaft?

Gibt ja auch Bitcoins oder was weiß ich. Hab mich noch nie mit diesem Thema befasst.

Sorry, aber Nächstenliebe kaufe ich da den Wenigsten ab. Die Leute, die Plasma spenden gehen, machen es natürlich auch nur aus Nächstenliebe und nicht wegen der Kohle dafür.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon hauptsächlich aus reiner Nächstenliebe, viel mehr als Ranglisten aufsteigen gibt es nicht.
> Gewisse Team habe in Eigenregie ihre eigenen kleine Bonuse wie unsere versunkene "Falter des Monats"-Aktion aber damit hat es sich schon ziemlich.


 
Genau so ist es...
Wir gönnen uns hier den Luxus (so völlig unmodern) nicht uns selber immer an erster Stelle zu sehen sondern (primär) tatsächlich was für das Gemeinwohl zu tun

*Nachtrag*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Nächstenliebe kaufe ich da den Wenigsten ab. Die Leute, die Plasma spenden gehen, machen es natürlich auch nur aus Nächstenliebe und nicht wegen der Kohle dafür.



Inzwischen kam von dir ja noch eine Antwort
Die gefällt mir gar nicht; ist aber dein gutes Recht so zu denken

Versuche einfach das so zu akzeptieren; es ist eben nicht "dein Ding" - kein Problem
Und versuche deine (in diesem Fall andere) Meinung so zu formulieren, dass keiner beleidigt wird
Vielen Dank für deine Toleranz


----------



## dmxforever (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Kein Thema. Es soll nur jeder so ehrlich sein, dass er seine wahren Beweggründe nicht verschweigt. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand Blut spendet und dafür Geld kassiert, steht nicht der gute Zweck im Vordergrund. Wäre dem so, würde er dieses Geld sofort wieder anderen Institutionen zukommen lassen.

Ob es nun beim Folding denselben Zusammenhang wie zwischen Mining und Bitcoins gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen Erfahrung.

Was mich jedoch wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass in der Folding-Gemeinde auch relativ junge Mitglieder zu finden sind, deren Mami und Papi sicherlich nicht alle über die gemeinnützige Arbeit des Sohnemannes Bescheid wissen und Papa jedes Monat mehr Haare verliert, wenn er die Stromrechnung begleicht. Mit fremden Mitteln Gutes zu tun ist wohl auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2012)

Kann jeder so sehen wie will. Sicher, ist in unserer heutigen Zeit schon eher ungewöhlich sich solch einer Sache zu widmen und das über lange Zeit.
Die meisten die das Falten über mehrere Jahre machen haben meistens leider unschöne, medizinische Erfahrungen selber oder im Verwandten/Bekannten-Kreis gemacht und das ist dann in Regel der persönliche Antrieb so etwas nie mehr erleben zu müßen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

@dmxforever
Wenn du in deinem Verwandten- oder Bekanntenkreis jemanden kennst, der an einer dieser fürchterlichen Krankheiten leidet,
gegen die die Forscher des Projektes FAH vorgehen, kannst du es evtl. nachvollziehen.
Sorry, ich will A.Meier nicht nachplappern, aber bei mir ist es genau dieser Beweggrund.

Nur mal nebenbei: Ich falte für 3 Teams und da sich "Bezahlung" und "guter Zweck" ja nicht ausschließen müssen, auch für das
EVGA team. Wenn du aber mal meine Punkte ansiehst, habe ich den weitaus größeren Teil den beiden anderen teams
ohne "Gegenleistung" beigesteuert.

Bei EVGA mache ich auch nur mit, um die "Gutschrift" dann wieder in faltfähige hardware umzumünzen.

Übrigens kostet jedes Hobby Geld und es gibt verdammt viele Sachen, die weniger Nutzen haben als FAH.

btw. Ich verdiene mein Geld selber und zahle auch ganz allein meinen Strom.


----------



## Timmy99 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ich falte bei folding@home mit, weil es mich selbst betrifft (Mukoviszidose).
24/7 Meisterschaften, wie lange die Hardware hält veranstalte ich nicht. Ist eher ein netter Nebengedanke, ob die Marketing auch hält was sie verspricht (Feststoffkondensator -> 10 Jahre Dauerlast)
Gefaltet wird bei mir, was für den Geldbeutel vertretbar ist. Ich würde liebend gerne dauernd falten, am besten die ganze Wand mit PCs zustellen um dementsprechend mehr Output zu erzeugen.
Und es ist auch eine Art fusioniertes Hobby: PC Spiele mit potenter Hardware spielen trifft folding@home mit potenter Hardware folden.
Die Punkte, und das Team sind da wie der monatliche Lohn auf dem Konto: Man sieht was man angerichtet hat, und denkt es sich nicht nur, weil man halt mitmacht (Man wandelt kWh in Points, und "Wissen" um)


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Es soll nur jeder so ehrlich sein, dass er seine wahren Beweggründe nicht verschweigt.


Fall von Alzheimer in der Familie - jetzt kann man nicht mehr viel tun, aber anderen soll der "Anblick" später erspart bleiben :/.



> Was mich jedoch wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass in der Folding-Gemeinde auch relativ junge Mitglieder zu finden sind, deren Mami und Papi sicherlich nicht alle über die gemeinnützige Arbeit des Sohnemannes Bescheid wissen und Papa jedes Monat mehr Haare verliert, wenn er die Stromrechnung begleicht. Mit fremden Mitteln Gutes zu tun ist wohl auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


 Also meine Eltern wissen Bescheid, mein Dad missbraucht sein altes Lappi auch zwischendurch mal.


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt für mich eher nach einer Halbwahrheit. Gibt ja genug, die sich einen oder sogar mehrere Faltknechte mit 2-3 Grafikkarten zusammenbasteln, die 24/7 laufen.(...)
> Sorry, aber Nächstenliebe kaufe ich da den Wenigsten ab. Die Leute, die Plasma spenden gehen, machen es natürlich auch nur aus Nächstenliebe und nicht wegen der Kohle dafür.


 
Also bei mir gibt es schon andere Beweggründe (wie bereits in den letzten Posts erwähnt) hab ich ein Familienmitglied was unter Alzeimer leidet und wollte einfach mehr tun als zusehn und immer wieder das selbe zuerklären... 

Es ist natürlich auch ein schön wenn mann in der Teamstatistik immer weiter/höher kommt und die Zusammenarbeit im Team mach auch Spass ...
Naja es wäre schon geil wenn es fürs Falten eine richtige "Vergütung" bekommen würde.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Howdy Chief; erstmal ein  für die Hardware die bei dir einfach so "rumliegt"
> 
> Das nochmal etwas auseinandergepfriemelt (obwohl vieles ja schon geklärt ist):
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Antwort,
das meiste stützt sich leider auf ältere Hardware (hab noch einige S478er, Sockel A und Sockel 1 Systeme). Aber auch so schau ich mal was ich zum Laufen kriegen kann.  Morgen sollte mein 2700K kommen und demnächst dann auch noch ein Z77X-UD3H.
Was 775er Systeme angeht, kann ich leider nicht mit dicken CPUs dienen, die schnellsten Modelle sind ein E8400 und ein E3400 (@4,6GHz). Haufenweise Pentium 4's und Celerons zwar, aber damit brauche ich glaube nicht ankommen.  Ich bau mal grad auf und installier ein paar Betriebssysteme, hoffe ich hab noch genug Festplatten im Schrank^^

// Faltfähige AGP-Grakas gibt es nicht, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Faltfähige AGP-Grakas gibt es nicht, oder?


Bei Nvidia mal sicher nicht > der ersten Chips mit Cuda war die 8000er-Reihe.
Bei den ATI's weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

bei Nvidia wirst du keine Brauchbare finden, es gab zwar mal vereinzelt 8400GS 64Mb DDR1 Karten für den Fertig PC markt mit AGP aber die sind rar und bringen nicht wirklich was bei F@H

Bei den ATI´s sieht es da etwas besser aus da gibt es noch eine ATI 4670 AGP Version die bringt zwar auch nicht viel (etwa 1000 PPD) sollte aber in der Anschaffung sehr billig sein


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Naja, ich dachte da eher an die, die hier noch liegen. Sowas wie FX 5950 Ultra, 4800 SE, 9600 XT. Aber gut, es mangelt mir gerade eh an Netzteilen. 
Hab gerade mal aufgebaut: 
Rampage Formula X48, E8400, GTX580, HD5850, 700W Seasonic
MSI P7N SLI Platinum, E3400, GTX260, 400W NoName


----------



## PAUI (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Also ich Falte weil mein Server blos im Idle läuft(mit dem was ich nutze) und ich 39€ im Monat für das Housing bezahle, da kann er auch was sinnvolles tun und mit beim Falten helfen. da komme ich viellei auch auf die 39€^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



dmxforever schrieb:


> Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mich etwas über die "Verdienstmöglichkeiten" von Folding aufklären? Ich habe nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier keiner aus reiner Nächstenliebe seinen Stromzähler zum Glühen bringt.


 


dmxforever schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt für mich eher nach einer Halbwahrheit. Gibt ja genug, die sich einen oder sogar mehrere Faltknechte mit 2-3 Grafikkarten zusammenbasteln, die 24/7 laufen. Was soll das für ein "Hobby" sein? Eine "Wer hat den schnellsten Stromzähler"- oder "Wie lange hält meine Hardware bei 24/7-Belastung"-Meisterschaft?
> 
> Gibt ja auch Bitcoins oder was weiß ich. Hab mich noch nie mit diesem Thema befasst.
> 
> Sorry, aber Nächstenliebe kaufe ich da den Wenigsten ab. Die Leute, die Plasma spenden gehen, machen es natürlich auch nur aus Nächstenliebe und nicht wegen der Kohle dafür.


 


dmxforever schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Es soll nur jeder so ehrlich sein, dass er seine wahren Beweggründe nicht verschweigt. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand Blut spendet und dafür Geld kassiert, steht nicht der gute Zweck im Vordergrund. Wäre dem so, würde er dieses Geld sofort wieder anderen Institutionen zukommen lassen.
> 
> Ob es nun beim Folding denselben Zusammenhang wie zwischen Mining und Bitcoins gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen Erfahrung.
> 
> Was mich jedoch wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass in der Folding-Gemeinde auch relativ junge Mitglieder zu finden sind, deren Mami und Papi sicherlich nicht alle über die gemeinnützige Arbeit des Sohnemannes Bescheid wissen und Papa jedes Monat mehr Haare verliert, wenn er die Stromrechnung begleicht. Mit fremden Mitteln Gutes zu tun ist wohl auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


Dafür, daß Du zugegebenermaßen sehr wenig weißt, sind Deine Vermutungen/Unterstellungen recht anmaßend . Die Einstandsfrage war zudem mehr als unglücklich formuliert. Und das ist eine überaus höfliche Schmeichelei meinerseits.
MfG


----------



## dmxforever (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Dafür, daß Du zugegebenermaßen sehr wenig weißt, sind Deine Vermutungen/Unterstellungen recht anmaßend . Die Einstandsfrage war zudem mehr als unglücklich formuliert. Und das ist eine überaus höfliche Schmeichelei meinerseits.
> MfG


 Annahmen und wilde Spekulationen sind in der Wissenschaft doch an der Tagesordnung. Beweisen müsste man es halt noch können. 
Wie gesagt, wenn teilweise extra Rechner nur für's Falten zusammengebastelt werden, die mal schnell in Benchmarks alles wegdrücken, lässt das schon gewisse Gedanken aufkeimen, dass da mehr dahinter sein muss, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass die Nächstenliebe in der heutigen Zeit so weit geht, dass an Unfallstellen maximal das Handy zum Fotografieren oder bei zusammengebrochenen Leuten in der Fußgängerzone dezent in die andere Richtung geguckt wird. Wenn dem nicht so ist, ziehe ich natürlich vor jedem meinen Hut. 
Tja und die Formulierung....da ich selbst bei "lohnender Falterei" nicht die Hardware dazu hätte bzw. mir nicht dafür extra eine zulegen würde, brauche ich auch nicht so "hintenrum" an Infos zu kommen. Geradeaus ist vielleicht etwas unschön aber wenigstens ehrlich. Davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht unbedingt schlimm, wenn für einen selbst auch etwas rauskommt beim Folding. Da ist die Idee von EVGA doch super.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



dmxforever schrieb:


> ... Davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht unbedingt schlimm, wenn für einen selbst auch etwas rauskommt beim Folding. Da ist die Idee von EVGA doch super.



Da bin ich nun wieder vollkommen deiner Meinung
Ausserdem; *so* unüblich ist es ja nicht, dass man Leute zur Wohltätigkeit "überredet" - Spende gegen Geschenk wird sehr häufig praktiziert

Hier bei uns ist es da etwas schwieriger zu lösen
- wir sind kein Hardware-Haus (EVGA)
- wir tragen zwar einen "grossen Namen" (PCGH); wir *sind* aber nicht PCGH / die Unterstützung durch das "Mutterhaus" ist.. nun ja .. - suboptimal

Was hier geht das geht fast ausschliesslich auf Initiative der einzelnen Falter zurück


----------



## PAUI (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

grad wenn ich sehe das für´s PCGH Team 4368 angemeldet sind und nur 182 Aktiv Falten ist das schon ernüchternd.


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

naja jeder der auch nur einmal eine noch so kleine WU für unser Team abgeliefert hat in den letzten 5 (6,7,8?) Jahren taucht in der Statistik auf. So hohe Fluktuatonen sind vollkommen normal und kein Grund zur Ernüchterung


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Als ich mit falten angefangen habe, war cool&quiet sowie andere Stromspartechniken ein Fremdwort für meinen PC.
Er lief immer mit vollem Takt, ob ich jetzt arbeitete oder nicht.
Da konnte er mit den Leerlaufzyklen auch was sinnvolles machen: Falten!
Tja, das habe ich mit dem neuen System dann einfach beibehalten und ausgebaut. 
Andere spenden zu Weihnachten, wir dafür das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

So, erste Kiste läuft 

Hab allerdings momentan kein Inet dran (zumindest nicht dauerhaft). Falten tut er aber trotzdem?


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So, erste Kiste läuft
> 
> Hab allerdings momentan kein Inet dran (zumindest nicht dauerhaft). Falten tut er aber trotzdem?


 Nur bis er die Ergebnisse abliefern und eine neue WU ziehen will.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Okay, dann muss ich nochmal das Kabel checken. Das geht übern Dachboden, ich vermute, dass ich diverse Nager daran gütlich getan haben.


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass ich diverse Nager daran gütlich getan haben.


 
Da erhält der Begriff Computer-Maus eine ganz andere Bedeutung.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hallo.

Evtl. wäre es möglich das Startposting, auf welches ja auch aktuell noch gelegentlich verlinkt wird (gerade erst wieder im Hilfethread eines Neulings), mal auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Also zumindest dem Abschnitt Clients usw, da hat sich ja doch einiges getan, dieser Abschnitt ist atm so wie er ist ja quasi unbrauchbar. Und gerade für Neulinge entsteht so eine gewisse Verwirrung...

Nur so ein Vorschlag von mir.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Bis auf den v7 ist der aktuell. Die v6-Clients laufen genauso schnell und funktionieren genauso.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hm?  Vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei. ^^

OK, also da steht was von 3 verschiedenen Clients, SMP, GPU und SC. Afaik gibt es nur noch einen Client, eben den v7. Zumindest wird nur noch dieser (direkt, ohne Umwege) auf der Homepage angeboten (siehe "*Windows*
All versions"). Dann wird auf Seiten/HowTo´s verwiesen welche ebenfalls auf veraltete Clients bezogen sind. Wie gesagt, ab dem Abschnitt Clients ist mMn alles überholt.

Ich finde halt das es Neulinge, und für die ist es ja gedacht, nur verwirrt.

PS: Ich rede vom Startposting in diesem Thread hier:



> *Clients*
> 
> Es gibt im Grundegenommen drei verschiedene Arten von Clients. Eigentlich nur noch einen, aktuell v7.
> 
> ...


Dieser komplette Abschnitt ist gemeint. Das Rote stammt von mir.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Dieses "Ein Client für Alle" ist zwar in der Theorie schön und gut, aber da es sich hier um ein Tutorial handelt, welches eben mehr sein soll als "Gehe dahin, klicke das an, fertig", macht es durchaus Sinn alle sinnvollen Clients zumindest zu erwähnen.

Wie dein Moderatorekollege schon erwähnt hat, ist der V7 eben nicht der einzige Client welcher genutzt wird, im Gegenteil: Es macht durchaus Sinn weiterhin auf den V6 zu setzen, da dieser in aller Funktionalität bekannt und zur Genüge dokumentiert ist.
Der V7 ist eine sinnvolle und in gewisser Weise auch notwenige Weiterentwicklung, er ist aber gerade mal seit einigen Wochen aus der Beta-Phase gesprungen und viele Funktionen sind noch nicht abschließend fertiggestellt und zu 100% wai.

Evtl. könnte man sich darauf einigen den V7 etwas mehr in der Vordergrund zu rücken, die anderen Clients sind aber mit Sicherheit noch nicht obsolet.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ich sagte nicht das sie "obsolet" sind, sondern das auf der Homepage primär und für alle Win-Versionen nur noch ein Client angeboten wird - der v7. Alles andere findet man im kleinen unter "other" oder "older"...


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal ransetzen und den v7 in Teilen einpflegen und den Rest ein wenig anpassen .


----------



## zappels (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Mann ich bekomme ums verrecken meine gtx670 nicht zum falten... der neue Client zeigt mir zwar an, dass die GPU0 GTX670 läuft, aber es rechnet nur mein i7! Da ich den aber nicht 24/7 auf voller Taktunk laufen lassen will, soll die GTX670 falten. Jetzt habe ich schon diese Textdatei eingefügt und bei slots gpu ausgewählt... doch nix... jemand nen Plan?


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Die Datei GPU.txt von hier (Folding@home: Support for new GPUs (such as Kepler) in the v7 FAH client) herunterladen, Folding-Client mal beenden (komplett schließen), den Queue-Ordner der GPU löschen. Die Datei GPU.txt nach *C:\ProgramData\FAHClient* kopieren (ich hab's sicherheitshalber auch nach C:\ProgramData\FAHClient\work  und C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient kopiert). Danach den Client neu starten (FAHControl). Und in der GPU-Slot-Konfiguration den Eintrag "*client-type*" mit Wert "*beta*" (ohne Quotes) erzeugen.


----------



## zappels (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

also ich bin dran... nur habe ich beim letzten satz schwierigkeiten. 
Und in der GPU-Slot-Konfiguration den Eintrag "*client-type*" mit Wert "*beta*" (ohne Quotes) erzeugen. 
wie mache ich das??? vielleicht nen pic? sorry aber bin da nicht so firm...


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Hier ein kleines Bild für den Eintrag mit FAHControl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappels (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Danke das sind klare Aussagen. Wirklich gut... es läuft! Besten Dank für deine Mühe...


----------



## mattinator (25. August 2012)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Das hört man doch gerne. Ich hatte mich nach dem Umbau meiner Grafikkarte auch erst etwas abgemüht.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2016)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Noch ein Wort der Klärung:

Der Thread ist schon ordentlich alt; daher sind die Angaben - zumindest teilweise - veraltet
Der *Startpost *wird aber aktuell gehalten


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

Update: Anzahl der Papers, Links und Hardware angepasst


----------



## sesharim (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

hallo lieb Falter  ich bin neu hier und hab da mal ne frage,

ich hab ne gtx 1080ti zum falten und mir ist aufgefallen das es unterschiedliche WUs gibt  bezüglich der Effizienz: grade hab ich eine zuende gebracht die 190.000 punkte brachte aber auch dementsprechend lange lief,die GPU Auslastung lag bei 90-95 % bei 230 Watt und die  PDD die mir angezeigt wurde lag bei 1,14mio.
 Die WU die danach gestartet ist war viel kürzer mit ca. 55.000 punkten  allerdings läuft bei der die GPU aus irgend einem grund auf Sparflamme mit nur 75% auslastung bei 150watt und die PDD wird mir aufeinmal nur mit ca 700k angezeigt.

Kann mir einer erklären woran das liegt bzw. ob man das beeinflussen kann?


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*



sesharim schrieb:


> hallo lieb Falter  ich bin neu hier und hab da mal ne frage,
> 
> ich hab ne gtx 1080ti zum falten und mir ist aufgefallen das es unterschiedliche WUs gibt  bezüglich der Effizienz: grade hab ich eine zuende gebracht die 190.000 punkte brachte aber auch dementsprechend lange lief,die GPU Auslastung lag bei 90-95 % bei 230 Watt und die  PDD die mir angezeigt wurde lag bei 1,14mio.
> Die WU die danach gestartet ist war viel kürzer mit ca. 55.000 punkten  allerdings läuft bei der die GPU aus irgend einem grund auf Sparflamme mit nur 75% auslastung bei 150watt und die PDD wird mir aufeinmal nur mit ca 700k angezeigt.
> ...



... kurze Antwort und dann ziehe ich das Thema in die "Rumpelkammer", dort gehört es thematisch hin. 

Das von dir beobachtete ist normal und lässt sich nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## brooker (2. September 2019)

*AW: [Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?*

... update: NaCl-Client entfernt, wurde eingestellt


----------

